# Échange d’iPhone 13 mini bleu contre vert en Apple Store, après échange Apple care



## whocancatchme (22 Septembre 2022)

Hello tout le monde,

J’ai acheté y’a 1 an un iPhone 13 mini vert 512Go. J’en suis très content, le seul problème c’est que j’aime plus le bleu !!!

Du coup j’ai une idée : j’ai apple care et ca se trouve parmi l’un de vous quelqu’un à apple care aussi, avec un iPhone 13 mini 512Go vert, et voudrait l’échanger pour un bleu  ! On pourrait se retrouver a l’AS, on les remplace par des neufs avec apple care et on échange nos téléphones… jamais je serai aussi chanceux mais sait-on jamais !


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2022)

Tu devrais te relire, car je n'ai rien compris à ton tour de magie.


----------



## whocancatchme (22 Septembre 2022)

C’est ça d’écrire dans les transports !

C’est simple :

1ere échange à l’Apple store contre un neuf avec apple care comme ça pas de souci d’usure des 2 côtes. 
2ème échange entre le vert et bleu entre une bonne âme et moi même.


----------



## iDanGener (22 Septembre 2022)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> J’ai acheté y’a 1 an un iPhone 13 mini vert 512Go. J’en suis très content, le seul problème c’est que j’aime plus le bleu !!!
> 
> Du coup j’ai une idée : j’ai apple care et ca se trouve parmi l’un de vous quelqu’un à apple care aussi, avec un iPhone 13 mini 512Go vert, et voudrait l’échanger pour un bleu  ! On pourrait se retrouver a l’AS, on les remplace par des neufs avec apple care et on échange nos téléphones… jamais je serai aussi chanceux mais sait-on jamais !


À mes oreilles ça sonne comme de la fraude.


----------



## whocancatchme (22 Septembre 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> À mes oreilles ça sonne comme de la fraude.


Mais nan ! Et je peux vous le prouver, envoyez moi un western union… nan je rigole ! 

Sans blague c’est pourtant simple c’est juste si quelqu’un a envie de changer de couleur !! Pas compliqué bordel


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Septembre 2022)

????


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Septembre 2022)

Achète une coque de la couleur qui te sied.
Ton pseudo inspire confiance...

_"Tentons de rester polis, pour ne pas donner de boulot à Anthony"_


----------

